

Ask HN: is anyone interested in a short term collaboration or skills exchange? - squarepeg

Motivated by the recent 'November launch' thread, I've decided to restart a stalled project of mine. I've been working on it on and off for several months but I hate the design aspect.  I'm much happier coding and marketing.  If it's ever going to launch then I'll need some help with the UI and design.<p>As such, are there any designers here who would be interested in collaborating with me in exchange for some programming work? I'm proficient in php, java and ruby/rails (with a strong preference for the latter).  I'm looking for someone who has experience building interfaces for web apps. Familiarity with rails (especially templates) would be a bonus but is not required.<p>If you're interested, please email me (address in profile).  I live in the UK (nr Wigan, North West)<p>thanks, Ahmed
======
Luyt
Could you elaborate a bit on what kind of project it is? Your description is
very vague.

~~~
squarepeg
It's an equipment and room booking/reservation system for schools and colleges
(initially). I have some ideas about the interface I want but I like the
design chops to implement them efficiently.

There are the usual elements found in web apps like dashboards, navigation and
forms. There are also month/week/day views to view and make bookings for a
given resource.

